# Re: Kangaroos



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"celine garbay" <garbayc@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 03 Feb 2000 09:53:18 PST*
You know, sometime last year I received a call at our Orderly Room from a 
man in Ontario who has just recently published a book - and I believe it was 
on Kangaroos in Canada.  I can‘t remember off-hand the name of this man or 
the name of his book....I‘ll try to find out, but in the meantime perhaps 
calling around to some book publishers in Ontario may shed some light.
Celine
>From: "Lawson" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Kangaroos
>Date: Thu, 3 Feb 2000 09:00:30 -0800
>
>Clive:
>   I Know of no Kangaroos in Canada, however in late 1960s there were
>modified kangaroos in the Camp Borden ARV Meaford area I remember circa 
>1969
>at least four being worked on at Base Maintenance Borden and used in
>conjunction with Combat Arms School Training.
>   I was working with CAS Special warfare at the time never worked directly
>with them but did observe them. the kicker was that I think they were
>modified Sherman not Ram hulls. What happened to them disposal wise I am
>unaware of. But at the time everything heavy in Borden was going to
>Levy.That where most of Meaford ARV Armour went. The Camp attempted to find
>Legions etc to accept some hulls but I think only two or three were sent 
>out
>free, One to legion in Collingwood and another to Legion in Meaford.  That
>Vehicle now returned to Meaford Training Area.
>   Background information the Borden Museum has the a Photo album and
>personnel Document‘s in binder of a Trooper MacLean?unsure last name
>spelling Who was posted into what became 1st Canadian Carrier Regiment in
>1944 excerpts from History original soft covered Regimental Association
>History, and new hard cover edition. Documents include Service Books, short
>History 79 Div. Photos of Canadian and British Girls, Mementoes etc,
>Artifacts have a mint condition noncut out set of 1 CAR Flashes, Formation
>Patches which includes Pacific Force Formation. Trooper Volunteered for
>Pacific Force came home early granted leave and war ended while he was on
>leave.
>   A few pictures of Belgium/Netherlands but a fair amount of a laagered
>Troop, some minor parades on Regimental photo all taken in Netherlands 
>after
>cease fire NWE.
>   Many of photos also show after Regiment stood down some personnel wound 
>up
>in England at a Armored Replacement Depot ROC. Photos identify unit and 
>very
>much the fact that most British Personnel  both Military  Civilian were
>female.
>   I catalogued those items into collection last fall. However as I have 
>been
>laid off by Borden Museum I suggest you contact them directly
>
>    Keith Lawson
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, February 02, 2000 12:06 PM
>Subject: Kangaroos
>
>
> > Know any Kangaroos??
> > The 1st Canadian Armoured Personnel Carrier Regimental Association is
> > looking for former members of the 1CAPC, the 123LAD RCOC attached and
>the
> > 1CAPC Sigs Sqdn. The 1CAPC was unique in being the only Regiment which 
>was
> > formed, fought and disbanded outside of Canada.
> > A tribute was established in Holland last year on a private initiative 
>and
> > in Canada we are tryng to establish another memorial. The Kangaroos were
>RAM
> > tanks*, with the turret removed. These then functioned as battlefield
>taxis.
> > As part of the British 79th Div they were the first complete Canadian
> > fighting unit in Germany.
> > Any names and addresses can be passed to me for forwarding to the newly
> > formed association.
> >
> > Thnx,
> >
> > Clive M. Law
> >
> >  *The original Squadron used US-made Priest SP with the gun removed, 
>hence
> > the nick-name ‘unfrocked‘ priests.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Thu, 3 Feb 2000 10:21:42 -0800*
>I Know of no Kangaroos in Canada
On one of the myriad AFV sites on the web Achtung Panzer!, I think, I saw a
reference including photo of a mob of Kangaroos sitting in a scrap yard in Spain
or Portugal.  Supposedly they may still be there.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Thu, 3 Feb 2000 13:32:30 -0500 *
Hi Celine
Yes that was Ken Ramsden, a former officer in the Regiment. 
In the nominal roll that I have compiled I have, I believe, identified every
officer including the RCOC Ordnance Corps and RCCS Corps of Signals
officers who were part of the LAD and Sigs Sdn. In addition I have
identified the CDC Dental Corps officers, RCAMC Medical Corps, Aux Svce
Auxiliary Services, CCS Chaplain Service and even the Dutch interpreter,
all of whom were attached to the Regiment at one time or another.
At one point the Regiment was desperate for Troop Commanders and 21 Army Grp
arranged for a motor launch to deliver 8 fresh-faced Lts directly from the
Cdn Armd Crps Reinf Unit 1CACRU in England to be delivered to the
Regiment.
-----Original Message-----
From: celine garbay [mailto:garbayc@HOTMAIL.COM]
Sent: February 3, 2000 12:53 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Kangaroos
You know, sometime last year I received a call at our Orderly Room from a 
man in Ontario who has just recently published a book - and I believe it was
on Kangaroos in Canada.  I can‘t remember off-hand the name of this man or 
the name of his book....I‘ll try to find out, but in the meantime perhaps 
calling around to some book publishers in Ontario may shed some light.
Celine
>From: "Lawson" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Kangaroos
>Date: Thu, 3 Feb 2000 09:00:30 -0800
>
>Clive:
>   I Know of no Kangaroos in Canada, however in late 1960s there were
>modified kangaroos in the Camp Borden ARV Meaford area I remember circa 
>1969
>at least four being worked on at Base Maintenance Borden and used in
>conjunction with Combat Arms School Training.
>   I was working with CAS Special warfare at the time never worked directly
>with them but did observe them. the kicker was that I think they were
>modified Sherman not Ram hulls. What happened to them disposal wise I am
>unaware of. But at the time everything heavy in Borden was going to
>Levy.That where most of Meaford ARV Armour went. The Camp attempted to find
>Legions etc to accept some hulls but I think only two or three were sent 
>out
>free, One to legion in Collingwood and another to Legion in Meaford.  That
>Vehicle now returned to Meaford Training Area.
>   Background information the Borden Museum has the a Photo album and
>personnel Document‘s in binder of a Trooper MacLean?unsure last name
>spelling Who was posted into what became 1st Canadian Carrier Regiment in
>1944 excerpts from History original soft covered Regimental Association
>History, and new hard cover edition. Documents include Service Books, short
>History 79 Div. Photos of Canadian and British Girls, Mementoes etc,
>Artifacts have a mint condition noncut out set of 1 CAR Flashes, Formation
>Patches which includes Pacific Force Formation. Trooper Volunteered for
>Pacific Force came home early granted leave and war ended while he was on
>leave.
>   A few pictures of Belgium/Netherlands but a fair amount of a laagered
>Troop, some minor parades on Regimental photo all taken in Netherlands 
>after
>cease fire NWE.
>   Many of photos also show after Regiment stood down some personnel wound 
>up
>in England at a Armored Replacement Depot ROC. Photos identify unit and 
>very
>much the fact that most British Personnel  both Military  Civilian were
>female.
>   I catalogued those items into collection last fall. However as I have 
>been
>laid off by Borden Museum I suggest you contact them directly
>
>    Keith Lawson
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, February 02, 2000 12:06 PM
>Subject: Kangaroos
>
>
> > Know any Kangaroos??
> > The 1st Canadian Armoured Personnel Carrier Regimental Association is
> > looking for former members of the 1CAPC, the 123LAD RCOC attached and
>the
> > 1CAPC Sigs Sqdn. The 1CAPC was unique in being the only Regiment which 
>was
> > formed, fought and disbanded outside of Canada.
> > A tribute was established in Holland last year on a private initiative 
>and
> > in Canada we are tryng to establish another memorial. The Kangaroos were
>RAM
> > tanks*, with the turret removed. These then functioned as battlefield
>taxis.
> > As part of the British 79th Div they were the first complete Canadian
> > fighting unit in Germany.
> > Any names and addresses can be passed to me for forwarding to the newly
> > formed association.
> >
> > Thnx,
> >
> > Clive M. Law
> >
> >  *The original Squadron used US-made Priest SP with the gun removed, 
>hence
> > the nick-name ‘unfrocked‘ priests.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 03 Feb 2000 19:26:34 -0800*
Clive from Ian Edwards:
Looks like you are doing some more good work. While access to old PartII
Orders is prohibited, sometimes you can strike it lucky going thru PartI
orders. Occasionally the Part I‘s publish the list of all ranks awarded
service medals or list everybody‘s name for movements, duties, etc. all
at once or just through a bit of dog work getting them listed a few at a
time.
The NAC copy of unit War Diarys are fascinating reading as they have
attached to them all monthly correspondence and one can find lots of
gems in amongst the routine bumpf. Pitty we can‘t all live in Ottawa
that would be my idea of heaven to spend the rest of my life doing
militaria research at NAC get a life, I hear some saying, but wait til
you, too, are too old for baseball.
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> 
> Hi Ian,
> 
> >From my understanding, the Toronto area vets would try to get together
> annually, but informally. Now there is an attempt to find missing members
> and form an offical organisation, as well as to establish a monument. I may
> be wrong as I have been asked to assist at "third hand" so my details may be
> fuzzy.
> My specific tasking is to try to create a nominal roll of the Units. So far
> I have harvested names from the casualty cards and the Units‘ War Diaries.
> The Units‘ Part II Orders are inaccessible under the Privacy Act/ Access to
> Information. This is unfortunate as these would have all of the
> names/numbers of the soldiers as they joined. Nonetheless I have been able
> to cull about 400 names.
> 
> On a completely separate subject. For collectors of militaria. I publish
> "Military Artifact" a quarterly newsletter dedicated to the militaria of
> Britain/Canada of the 20th century. Each issue runs 8 pages and is
> professionally printed, with many never-before-seen photographs. Articles
> are foot-noted and many are written by leading collectors from arund the
> world. I am now starting the fourth year of publication.
> Subscription is CDA$12.00/Year in Canada and to CF personnel world-wide,
> US$12.00 to the US and US$15.00 elsewher in the world. Back issues are
> available at $4.00 each. A sample copy is available, free for the asking,
> either by e-mail or snail-mail to
> Service Publications
> PO Box 33071
> Ottawa, ON K2C 3Y9
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: February 3, 2000 12:18 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Kangaroos
> 
> Clive, from Ian Edwards:
> 
> Aren‘t you reinventing the wheel? I believe the unit had/has a vet‘s
> association for some time. A couple of decades ago their association
> produced replicas of their "kangaroo" cap badge and the collectors
> market has been flooded with the badges ever since. Of course there are
> also fake copies kicking around, because the original badges are so
> scarce. A fellow collector in Regina initials MKhad about 10-12
> examples in his collection and delighted in showing his friends how to
> spot the arcane differences between real and phony.
> Also, the vets published a unit history about 1-2 years ago. Very
> interesting read.
> 
> Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> >
> > Know any Kangaroos??
> > The 1st Canadian Armoured Personnel Carrier Regimental Association
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

